# Mirada 10-16-10



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

She'll be 9 months old next Sunday 



















Sorry about the shadows. Photographer I am not. However, this marks the official point of which I can take pictures of her without Jon


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

It looks like all your training is paying off nicely!!
Good job!
I still can't get a dog to stand for me...while I step back for a picture.
Without Carlos...I'm just taking candid shots!!
Best wishes!
Robin


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

In the second one she seems to be saying, "Yes, I'm a gorgeous, regal German Shepherd and you may look at me. "

I love that confident look!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks! We've been working hard  We'll be in Jersey Oct 30th for the specialty


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

Now there's a girl that knows she is a beauty!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I love that "Why yes, i'm gorgeous and i give you my permission to gaze upon me like the royalty i am!" she's very beautiful


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you! She's turning out much more moderate than I was expecting a couple months ago, so I'm happy  She was 4.5-5 months old when she went through this crazy "I HAVE A TON OF REAR!!!!" stage.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

She's lovely!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I love how she holds the stack for you.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks  We've worked months to get to this point!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

New picture we got yesterday. VERY happy with it!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Her face is losing the puppy look


----------

